# angle head gouge



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

i know this has been discussed and some say to adjust your head, but i have a new 2.5" drywall master from all wall, that i saved 20% on cause i'm a member here, that gouges into my 3" tape coat, i've sanded down the side blades and it still gouges. i use pro roc all purpose for taping
any ideas
thanks


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you tried loosening the little set screws that hold the side blade in and gently tapping the lowere part of the blade in? That might help. If not, you might just have to take all four blades out and adjust all of them. You'll get it! I bought a Tape Tech head that I figured would be good out of the box. Had to do all four over. It was a 3".


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tapingtoolvirgin said:


> i know this has been discussed and some say to adjust your head, but i have a new 2.5" drywall master from all wall, that i saved 20% on cause i'm a member here, that gouges into my 3" tape coat, i've sanded down the side blades and it still gouges. i use pro roc all purpose for taping
> any ideas
> thanks


How come you saved 20% ,well everyone else on here only gets a 10% discount for being a DWT member:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was having the same problem a while ago and then I had a lightbulb moment. it was not the tool it was the bloke driving it. I was not letting the head run square and tight in the corner the leading point was tilting out of the corner. this put more pressure on the skids and caused the gouging. Once I got it sitting in the corner nice the gouging went.:thumbup:.
This may not be your problem but this was my experience.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tapingtoolvirgin said:


> i know this has been discussed and some say to adjust your head, but i have a new 2.5" drywall master from all wall, that i saved 20% on cause i'm a member here, that gouges into my 3" tape coat, i've sanded down the side blades and it still gouges. i use pro roc all purpose for taping
> any ideas
> thanks


Mine were like that as well, The top blade ends digging into the wall/mud. Both the 2.5 and 3.5 new from all wall.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

gazman said:


> I was having the same problem a while ago and then I had a light bulb moment. it was not the tool it was the bloke driving it. I was not letting the head run square and tight in the corner the leading point was tilting out of the corner. this put more pressure on the skids and caused the gouging. Once I got it sitting in the corner nice the gouging went.:thumbup:.
> This may not be your problem but this was my experience.


Good point!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

THinking about Gazman's point,,,, When ya run boxes, ya GOT to push hard and tight to keep it on track. But with the anglehead, Its all about the mud. If you "torque"it and try to "gut it out" you end up pushing the head(blades) into the wall too hard. It ain't about that, its about getting the mud the right consistence and then just letting the tool do the job.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*grooves*

stainless steel has a tendencey to be pretty hard. those grooves are the cost of playing hard ball, not soft ball.-(automatic tools, not hand tape) adjustments make a big difference- but try to do your touch up when the mud is still moist so you have a same rate shrink value. where are the new tech stuff ? like teflon blades on plows-(glaizers) or apla was useing brush blades instead of sheer blades. and speaking of apla- air drive is compressive- thats why hughs was the first to use pneumatic lines in the spruce goose. i got less answers now then in my first year, so i sure hope you dont think im dictateing policy. never my intention ole kid. could run your butts-flats and metal with a harder mud. or a squirt of dish soap in your angle mud- course ive NEVER DONE THAT.:whistling2: TAKE CARE HARVE- MAKE YOUR WAY. plus if your doing spray work, use you duece and a half first- faster through the tape coat-(and it would be full enough right then and there- if the rock companies werent makeing the recess so deep- on purpose.- measure a piece of tape-why is the recess so wide in board- measure a piece of tape- why is the recess so deep? if you think about it and i think you are. you will find the answere to your question, is not one thing, but many reasons. we have corperations- dictateing our policy. the oldsters have figured out- how to make it work with the trash we have to work with. the younger guys are saying- what the f. not much help sorry-harv.


----------

